# من فضلك يا رب كون معانا فى الأمتحانات



## كيرلس2009 (20 مايو 2010)

*





ربي يسوع انا بشكرك إن إنت بتسمع لصلواتى*
*أنا  جايلك وأنا عارف إن فية وقت كتير فات* 
*أنا  جايلك وأنا محتاج تسمعني , عشان أنت اللي تقدر تحيي الأموات* 
*كتير  يارب ضيعت وقت ,ومش بس وقت, في الحقيقة أوقات* 
*مش  عارف أقول اية ,ماليش عذر, إنت يا يسوع اللي عارف الإحتياجات* 
*إرحمني  يا أبويا , أنا من غيرك مش حقدر أعمل حاجة في كل الحاجات* 
*إرحمني  يا أبويا إنت وحدك اللي تقدر تعوضني الوقت اللي فات* 
*باعترف  قدامك ياأبويا بتقصيري و بأهمالي ,بس عارف إنك مش حترضى يتقال على ولادك ,  مش حلوة , حاجات* 
*أسألك  ياأبويا تبارك في اللي إتبقى من الساعات* 
*أسألك  ياأبويا ترشدني أذاكر إية في المذكرات* 
*بأحطها  بين إيديك اللي بتقوم الأموات* 
*يا  يسوع بارك فيها زي ماباركت في السمكتين والخمس خبزات* 
*وخلي  يا يسوع بركتك تغطي كل الإمتحانات* 
*أنا  جاي بطلب من , اللي من حبة, عشاني مات* 
*بأحتمي  يا يسوع في دمك يا رب السماوات* 
*أنا  إبنك الغالي عليك , ساعدني في الإمتحانات* 
*واثق  يا أبويا إنك هتستجيب لكل الصلوات* 
*بشفاعة امنا السيدة  العذراء مريم القوية في الشفاعات* 
*والبابا  كيرلس حبيب الطلبة والطالبات* 
 *آمين  إستجب يا يسوع , يوم ندعوك في كل الأوقات
ادعوك فى يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى
* 

امييييييييييييييين.​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

امين

تسلم ايدك بجد صلاة جميلة والكلام اجمل

ربنا مع الجميع وبالتوفيق

ارق تقييم ليك


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (20 مايو 2010)

امين

صلاة جميلة اوى يا كيرلس 
يلا شد حيلك
ربنا معاك انت وكل اللى بيمتحنوا
​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

*ربنا ينجحك والجميع أخى كيرلس*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## كيرلس2009 (28 مايو 2010)

_ميرسى على مروركم الجميل

الرب يبارك تعبكم وحبتكم

اذكرونى فى صلاتكم اليوم امتحانى
_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

كن يارب مع الجميع 
اميــــــن 
صلاه جميله جدا 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلاة رائعة ورقيقة...*
*الرب يسوع يبارك عمرك...*
*اقدم هذه الصلاة عن نية كل التلاميذ...*


----------

